# 2 Monitore mit Asus Radeon 9600 XT



## Darian (9. März 2006)

Hallo Leute,

könnte mir von meiner Firma 17'' Bildschirme um 10 Euro besorgen.

Nun möchte ich wissen ob ich mit hilfe meiner Radeon 9600 XT damit was machen kann?
Würde gerne für meine grafischen Sachen mit zwei Bildschirmen arbeiten.

Ich glaube hinten ist noch eine S-Video und eine DVI Buchse frei.

Bitte um Information!

lg Darian


----------



## MCrookieDe (10. März 2006)

Hi,
ich hatte bis vor kurzem auch eine Rad 9600 XT (noname).
Bei mir wurde ein Adapter mitgeliefert mit dem man einen zweiten analog Monitor
an den noch freien DVI anschließen kann.
Dann brauchste nur noch den Catalyst Treiber und kannst dann
den "Desktop erweitern". So nennt sich die Option mit der du einfach ein
Fenster in den anderen Monitor reinschieben kannst. Unterschiedliche
Auflösungen der Monitore sind dabei auch kein Problem.

Falls du so n Adapter nicht hast, den gibts für wenig Geld in jedem
Blödmarkt, oder Geizmarkt, oder Gelbmarkt.

P.S.: Den Video Ausgang kann man nicht dafür nutzen, also man kann
nicht mit einem Fernseher den Desktop erweitern.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Darian (12. März 2006)

Hey super danke,

ich habe einen Adapter gefunden, auf so eine Idee wäre ich nicht gekommen. (ist ja schon fast zu einfach)

So, und nun nur noch kurz zu dem Treiber, ist das was zum runter saugen, oder ist bei den ganzen Tools auf der CD was brauchbares dabei?

lg Darian


----------



## MCrookieDe (12. März 2006)

"Catalyst" ist einfach nur der Name des ganz normalen Ati Treibers, der für
alle Ati Karten geht. Und die Treiber-Version, die auf der mitgelieferten CD drauf
ist, müsste schon ausreichen.

Theoretisch müsstest du den ja schon installiert haben, sonst hättest du ja kein
Bild  

Aber ne aktuelle Version runterzuladen ist natürlich auch keine schlechte Idee.
Die gibts bei http://www.ati.de
Dann auf "Treiber" gehn und weiter druchklicken, ist selbsterklärend.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Darian (12. März 2006)

Ok danke,

liefert denn dieser Treiber mehr Möglichkeiten wie wenn man es über  Rechte Maustaste => Eigenschaften => Einstellungen macht?

Weil da gibt es mir ein bisschen zu wenig Möglichkeiten.

lg Darian


----------



## MCrookieDe (12. März 2006)

Also ich hab bei Rechte Maustaste => Eigenschaften => Einstellungen => ERWEITERT
noch jede Menge Einstellmöglichkeiten. Z.b. Zu Direct X, Open GL Qualitätseinstellungen, TV Ausgang, Farb-Kalibrierung uvm.  (mit Catalyst 5.9)

Aktuell ist der Cataylst 6.3
Auf der ATI Seite gibt es aber 2 Versionen davon.
Die eine ist nur der "Bildschirmtreiber" (so steht es auf der Seite) und hat die
oben beschriebenen Möglichkeiten.

Dann gibt es noch das "Catalyst Control Center Paket". Da hat man ANSTATT des
"Rechte Maustaste => Eigenschaften => Einstellungen => ERWEITERT" -Dings
ein Programm, das man aus dem Startmenü wählt und in dem man eigentlich die gleichen Sachen Einstellen kann. Nur halt als "durchgestylte" Anwendung mit ein paar Extras. 
Hab das Prog einmal kurz getestet aber finds eher unnütz. Ausserdem läd es ziemlich lange.Deswegen hab ich mir dann wieder die "klassische" Treiber Version installiert.

Aber viellicht wurde es ja in der neuen Version verbessert. 
Probiern geht über studiern !


----------



## Darian (12. März 2006)

Na ja, es ist so dass mein Hauptbildschirm rechts ist, und ich da gerne alles wichtige hätte.

Am linken Bildschirmrand möchte ich auf den anderen Schirm kommen. Man kann es ja irgendwie nicht umstellen, und so ist der rechte Rand zum Wechseln da.

Kann man das irgendwie ändern?

lg Darian


----------



## MCrookieDe (12. März 2006)

Oh sorry, da bin ich leider überfragt. Hatte das Problem auch, aber nachdem ich keine Einstell-Möglichkeit gefunden habe, habe ich den zweit Monitor halt nach Links gestellt.


Gruß
Martin


----------

